# Is a 1238H a REAL Gravely?



## LPBOLENS

Back in 1989 I bought a Gravely 1238H with a 38" mowing deck and a 38" two-stage snowblower. It says "Gravely", but over the years it seems that when I want something for it, I do best by checking for Ariens parts. Is this Gravely reallly just a badge-engineered Ariens?


----------



## Ingersoll444

I am realy not sure of that model, but do know that Arens did make some tractors under the Gravely name, that were rebadged Arens. You have any pictures? Sorry I serched the net, and could not find any.


----------



## LPBOLENS

No pictures at the moment, and they will take some doing because the little tractor is now behind other things. Space is never enough!!!!!


----------



## Ingersoll444

you got that right LP. I was hoping to sell one of my old L's this winter, but seeing as it was first in the shed, and the sheds pretty full, loks like it will wait till spring.


----------



## LPBOLENS

Toys expand to fill the available space.ig:


----------



## Ingersoll444

well mine have expanded WAY over the avable storrage spaces. Need a bigger shop!!!


----------



## LPBOLENS

When I bought property this last time, I found a former farmstead with a 4-car garage and a 60' x 100' steel implement building (large enough to house BIG JD combines). Houses are OK; outbuildings for toys make the property.hula :blacksuit hula :blacksuit


----------



## Ronman

Did this 1238 H have the motor mounted in the front? I know this post was old but I just joined .......lol

Ron


----------



## chrpmaster

After Gravely was bought out by Ariens they rebadged several Ariens models as Gravelys and they had engines in the front. One of the first was a model 408 and it was a good mower though not compatible with the Gravelys riders and walkbehinds produced around the same time. I am not as familiar with the 1238 H and can't find much info about them online. 

Are you looking at one or just curious?

Andy


----------



## Ronman

Just curious....I remember seeing an 8 or 10 hp rider badged Gravely but it had a front mounted engine...........been years ago......late 80's I believe

Ron


----------



## chrpmaster

The 408 had an 8 hp engine in the front. Not a bad rider but again not compatible with the other Gravelys manufactured around the same time. The other Gravelys where much heavier duty, rear engined and of course more expensive. Plus they were able to run most of the attachements made for the walk behind Gravelys. Very handy since they made around 70 different attachments for the walk behinds.

Andy


----------



## Ronman

I never have understood why they stoped making the convertable Gravelys.......one of the most versatile pieces of equipment ever made........


----------



## JohnD

> _Originally posted by chrpmaster _
> *After Gravely was bought out by Ariens they rebadged several Ariens models as Gravelys and they had engines in the front. One of the first was a model 408 and it was a good mower though not compatible with the Gravelys riders and walkbehinds produced around the same time.
> Andy *


Andy, 
You cite a common misconception about Ariens and the Gravely Model 408. Ariens bought Gravely in the 1980’s, and did re-badge a number of their products to carry the name “Gravely”, but the Gravely Model 408 was certainly not one of them. 

The 408 was introduced in 1971 and ended its production in 1977, years before Ariens bought Gravely. The 408 was a pure Gravely design. They built it in an effort to capture a slice of the suburban homeowner lawn tractor market. It had a steep price tag, and that deterred many potential buyers. 

The 408 is a high quality, versatile, rugged machine -- every bit a Gravely. It’s only “sin” is it doesn’t share any attachments with the rest of the Gravely line - it has a 34" mower deck, snow blade and snow blower that are unique to the 408. It has an 8 horse Kohler mounted up front, and a belt driven transaxle at the rear with 4 speeds forward and 4 speeds in reverse! Many of these machines are still running today, some 35-40 years later. Including my 3 408's. <a href="http://s6.photobucket.com/albums/y229/John-D/Gravely408/?action=view&current=MyThreeIMG_3865c.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y229/John-D/Gravely408/MyThreeIMG_3865c.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


Check out the ultimate source for information on the Gravely 408: http://groups.yahoo.com/group/Gravely408/

Regards, JohnD


----------



## chrpmaster

Welcome aboard JohnD and thanks for clarifying this point. I did not know that Gravely came up with the 408 on their own. It does look like a nice lawn tractor. Too bad Gravely couldn't price them more competitively. Obviously they never got the sales volume to keep it going.


----------



## JohnD

Alan,
Thanks - This is a great Forum - I'm glad to be aboard. I enjoyed browsing through, and found a number of interesting threads. I'm always glad to be able to contribute when I can. 

I have a special interest in the Gravely 408's because they are generally not well known, and even among most knowledgeable Gravely folks, myths persist. One I often correct is the transaxle was actually a Gravely design -- it was not made by Peerless, as some folks claim. Gravely did use Peerless Right Angle Drive gearboxes on the 408 mower deck - perhaps that's the source of confusion?

Other Gravely's: I've got a 1962 Model LI walkbehind I restored, a couple of Commercial 10 walkbehinds, and dozens of implements for them in addition to the three 408's. 

I also run a Jacobsen Chief 1000, and a Sears Suburban 12 in the small tractor category. The larger equipment in the shed are a 1952 Ford 8N with Sherman Power Digger backhoe and Wagner FEL, and a pair of 1945-46 Oliver-Cletrac AG-6's. Most are well preserved, and used frequently. I am currently restoring the 1946 Cletrac.


----------



## chrpmaster

Sounds like you have quite a "herd" going. If you get the chance post some pics and descriptions of the different tractors. We are a very visual group here. 

Also we would love to hear and see more about the Cletrac restoration.


----------



## JohnD

Yeah, I've accumulated a few toys over the years - my biggest problem is I hate to part with them! I'd be glad to post some pictures and description of the Cletrac restoration, but I probably should start a new thread in an appropriate spot for that - didn't see a forum for Cletracs - maybe it should go under Oliver?


----------



## JohnD

*1962 Gravely Model LI*

I'll try to post some photos of the LI when I bought it: 
<a href="http://s6.photobucket.com/albums/y229/John-D/Gravely%20LI/?action=view&current=IMG_0043.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y229/John-D/Gravely%20LI/IMG_0043.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://s6.photobucket.com/albums/y229/John-D/Gravely%20LI/?action=view&current=IMG_0044.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y229/John-D/Gravely%20LI/IMG_0044.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

After restoration:
<a href="http://s6.photobucket.com/albums/y229/John-D/Gravely%20LI/?action=view&current=IMG_0535c.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y229/John-D/Gravely%20LI/IMG_0535c.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://s6.photobucket.com/albums/y229/John-D/Gravely%20LI/?action=view&current=IMG_0537.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y229/John-D/Gravely%20LI/IMG_0537.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## JohnD

*1962 Gravely Model LI*

I did car shows for years - most owners buy the continental kit, fender skirts and all the accessories when doing a "restoration" even if the vehicle didn't come with those options. This skews the historical record, and distorts reality. Anyone who didn't grow up in that era will think that's what all cars looked like. Thus, there are very few "plain janes" around. I know they don't get the attention the fancy ladies get... 

Well, this is a "plain jane" basic Gravely Model LI (historically correct). There's no governor, oil pressure gauge or electric start, or even remote PTO lever - all of which were very common and proper accessories. 

By the way, the "LI" designation means intermediate speed, which is slower than the standard Model L; an "LS" designates the slow speed version. An LI is appropriate for mowing and gardening. I bought this Gravely for the 40" commercial mower deck that was bolted onto it - that's a bit larger than recommended for this tractor, but it was used as a finish mower on a lawn, so it probably didn't overload it.

This is no "garage queen" - I put it back to use the same day I finished the restoration - here it is digging footings for a new deck with a rotary plow on a long extension.

<a href="http://s6.photobucket.com/albums/y229/John-D/Gravely%20LI/?action=view&current=IMG_0543.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y229/John-D/Gravely%20LI/IMG_0543.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## JohnD

*1962 Gravely Model LI*

The 40" Commercial Deck is what I bought it for; the tractor was initially a "bonus" until I cleaned it up and it was in decent shape underneath. Note the "Jaws" hood emblem - I wonder what it ate to earn such a moniker? 

<a href="http://s6.photobucket.com/albums/y229/John-D/Gravely%20LI/?action=view&current=IMG_0042-a.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y229/John-D/Gravely%20LI/IMG_0042-a.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

Under all that grime and dirt was a gem - with an OEM Gravely oil filter. The tinwork and oil bath airfilter needed refinishing, I left the original black paint on the forward casting.

<a href="http://s6.photobucket.com/albums/y229/John-D/Gravely%20LI/?action=view&current=IMG_0071cc.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y229/John-D/Gravely%20LI/IMG_0071cc.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## chrpmaster

Great story JohnD about the LI. Just curious how much time and money went into the restoration. I have an old L that is in about the same condition. I have been keeping it in the barn awaiting inspiration to either restore it or part it out. I have an L8 that is in line first though. Hopefully this winter I can get started on that one.


----------



## JohnD

> _Originally posted by chrpmaster _
> *Great story JohnD about the LI. Just curious how much time and money went into the restoration. I have an old L that is in about the same condition. I have been keeping it in the barn awaiting inspiration to either restore it or part it out. I have an L8 that is in line first though. Hopefully this winter I can get started on that one. *


Certainly more time than money when into it. It was a nice winter project because the pieces are small and manageable. I started mid January and finished by May. I probably spent more time on the gas tank than anything else - it was a little rusty inside, had a leak, and a poorly done repair. I remember thinking at the time it would have been easier to have simply bought one of the many on greedBay, but when faced with a challenge, I have never been known to take the easy route - and it met my goals about keeping it as original as possible. 

Cost: paint & materials, oil & filter. That's it. My labor? Priceless!

I don't count the tractor lug wheels & tires I have on it now, since I have restored the original wheels and cleaned up the diamond lug tires that were on it.

Sadly, like most things, the parts are worth more than the whole tractor. If I were in it to make money, I wouldn't have restored the tractor, I would have parted it out. 

Fix your L8 and use it!


----------



## JohnD

> _Originally posted by chrpmaster _
> *Sounds like you have quite a "herd" going. If you get the chance post some pics and descriptions of the different tractors. We are a very visual group here.
> 
> Also we would love to hear and see more about the Cletrac restoration. *


Alan, this is off topic on the Gravely forum, but since you asked: 2010 is starting off right. I finally got the Cletrac's L226 flathead engine running. It had been sitting in my basement for 5 years while I worked on other things - I started back in on reassembly right after Thanksgiving, and had it ready for testing right after Christmas. When I tried starting the engine last Sunday, it popped and kicked and didn't sound right at all. 

It had to wait another week. I re-checked everything today-- I used a bent wire to be sure that piston #1 was at TDC as per the timing marks -- it was. Someone mentioned having similar problems with a new condenser that didn't work properly, so I decided to try a "known good" and pulled the distributor off another engine. It fired right up nicely. Yippee!

This means the engine can now go into the Cletrac, and I am one more step closer to finishing the restoration project. 

Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## chrpmaster

Thanks for the info on the LI restoration. I plan to get started on the L8 this week. Hopefully I can get it back in service quickly. I may need to get the electric starter rebuilt but other than that I should have most of the other parts on hand. 


The Cletrac sounds like a great project. Feel free to start a seperate thread if you want to post more details and pictures of the rebuild. 

Andy


----------



## JohnD

> _Originally posted by chrpmaster _
> *Thanks for the info on the LI restoration. I plan to get started on the L8 this week. Hopefully I can get it back in service quickly. I may need to get the electric starter rebuilt but other than that I should have most of the other parts on hand.
> 
> 
> The Cletrac sounds like a great project. Feel free to start a seperate thread if you want to post more details and pictures of the rebuild.
> 
> Andy *


Hey Andy,

How's your L8 project going?

It has been cold here in NY - not a lot of snow, but enough to make me want to start up the 1945 AG-6 and plow some snow on the driveway last weekend. 


<a href="http://s6.photobucket.com/albums/y229/John-D/Cletrac/?action=view&current=IMG_4022.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y229/John-D/Cletrac/IMG_4022.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y229/John-D/Cletrac/IMG_4023.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y229/John-D/Cletrac/IMG_4023.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

Note the dimensional lumber fenders and seat - functional engineering by the prior owner. I will put "real" fenders on it someday. It's a good working machine and runs well.

I continue to make progress with the 1946 AG-6 restoration - even though the engine is now running, there is much that remains to be done. 

I have a long list of small tasks to do this winter in preparation for painting and re-assembly. I am planning ahead as much as I can - with a detailed project plan in MS-EXCEL to keep me "on track" - what can be done in the unheated dirt-floor garage at the farm vs. warm basement at home -- I have an hour's travel time between home and where the chassis sits, so it is essential to maximize the value of every weekend trip. 

Here's the unfinished part of the restoration project as it stands now (not shown is all the refinished sheetmetal):

<a href="http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y229/John-D/Cletrac/PA110011.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y229/John-D/Cletrac/PA110011.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

and when I did a 'test fit' of the refinished firewall and new mounting brackets. The brake handles are on (oops-backwards!) to be sure I can stop it when it rolls off the blocks it sits on - I needed the extra clearance to clean & paint underneath. 

<a href="http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y229/John-D/Cletrac/Firewall-brake-handles-on-tractor.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y229/John-D/Cletrac/Firewall-brake-handles-on-tractor.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

I've sorted through and cleaned or replaced all the hardware, now organized neatly in labeled coffee cans, so they are ready for re-assembly. I also identified all the parts that needed attention: replaced the drive shaft bearing in the flywheel and clutch throw-out yoke bearing, and fitted the new drive shaft.


----------

